# IVF Wales Local Meetup's 2010



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

mini meets

i plan on being in cardiff in the next 2 weeks, day time if anyone fancies meeting up. tbc

mini meet in carmarthen 8th april 4pm, location to be decided.

1. kara (carm) (cardiff)
2. Pix (carm)
3. Ravan & Sam (cardiff)
4. michelle (carm)
5 Jule (cardiff if lunch time)
6 Claire (Cardiff if not working)
7 Sarah (carm)
8. Taffy and Teeny Taffy (Cardiff)
9. Helen (Carm)

Cant make the big meet as Morgan has his hospital appointment that afternoon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im currently thinking wednesday next week for the meet in cardiff girls, i need to come sooner rather than later, will confirm at the weekend


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Claire (as long as I can get away from work)
4. Sugar


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd love to make a daytime Cardiff meet but am going to be in Dublin next Wednesday.  Hopefully catch up with some of you soon if we do another cardiff one later on perhaps.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

just marking


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marking


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Had a fab time Monday, great to catch up.

Kara your dancing baby was bizarre but funny, hope bump is behaving today  

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Claire (as long as I can get away from work)
4. Sugar
5. Julespenfold


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am really hoping i can still make cardiff next week, will confirm at the weekend


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im ok for cardiff and bridgends meets


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Claire (as long as I can get away from work)
4. Sugar
5. Julespenfold
6. Queenie ( as long as i can get out of meeting)


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Claire (as long as I can get away from work)
4. Sugar
5. Julespenfold
6. Queenie ( as long as i can get out of meeting)
7. Sam76


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Claire (as long as I can get away from work)
4. Sugar
5. Julespenfold
6. Queenie ( as long as i can get out of meeting)
7. Sam76
8. trickynic


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls

i am so so sorry but im really not gona make it to cardiff on wednesday, i can only just fit in the truck and i do have a little more room in the car atm but its a long way and i dont wana risk the driving! 

if any of you fancy carmarthen on the 8th april that would be great but its along way i know


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Much as it would have been lovely to see you this week, Kara, I think you have made the right choice - you need to be taking it easy.... and looking after yourself and baby ellard   
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i might make the next sarn meet but i kinda hope not lol

miss you girls!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Wot time are you doing the one in Camarthen until? if its a late one may take a trip down as got the following day off


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jules we are thinking around 4pm


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

no worries kara would of been great to see you but you cant go squezzing your bump under the wheel


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

are you going to be up to doing the Carmarthen meet next week Kara? Understand if you need to give it a miss or have closer to home and Phil may drop me off.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix i should be fine.

is there anywhere we can meet with parking as i really dont fancy a long walk/waddle through town.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

will be lovely to see you. The only place that I can think of is Tanerdy lodge. It is just outside town not far from the hospital


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i'll drive hun, i'll pick you up about 3 pm

I need directions


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Yay be lovely to see you Mimi. I crap with direction but will give it a go   From the B&Q roundabout think that the one you arrive at off dual carriageway from pembs is it?

Go ahead at the b and q roundabout and you will come to another smaller roundabout (by tesco) ahead at that roundabout to the next roundabout with a dragon on! Go ahead at this roundabout and into the left lane which will bring you to set of lights. From the left lane follow the road around up the hill (passed county hall) keep going and you will come to a mini roundabout go over it and keep going you will pass an esso garage on your left and it is the left turn after that up bit of hill and first right is tanerdy lodge.

If you not sure I could meet you in a place in Carmarthen that you know.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

get dh to drop you off and i will pick you up, say in tescos carpark


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

okey dokey that will be much easier!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cool sounds like a plan has been made woo hoo 

really looking forward to it

thanks for the lift mimi


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Tanerdy lodge sounds good Pix - look forward to seeing you all next week!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

great Sarah, do you know it?

really looking forward to it


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Pix, yep I know where it is, will be lovely to catch up


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Great I know it too. Look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great stuff helen

so carmarthen meet is

kara
mimi
pix
sarah
helen


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Claire (as long as I can get away from work)
4. Sugar
5. Julespenfold
6. Queenie ( as long as i can get out of meeting)
7. Sam76
8. trickynic

Anyone else?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Claire (as long as I can get away from work)
4. Sugar
5. Julespenfold
6. Queenie ( as long as i can get out of meeting)
7. Sam76
8. trickynic
9.Ebonie  

Anyone else?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Claire (as long as I can get away from work)
4. Sugar
5. Julespenfold
6. Queenie ( as long as i can get out of meeting)
7. Sam76
8. trickynic
9.Ebonie 
10.  Michelle (work permitting) 

Anyone else?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

would love to come but think this one is gona be out for me but we will see


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You don't have to decide now, wait and see what happens then decide.  You can still have a lift so no worries there hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you, i would bring a rubber sheet to sit on incase lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

just a quicky to say looking forward to seeing you all thurs. Soz bit quiet at more in a pickle with uni work so flat out, thinking of everyone though and will catch up soon

great stuff helen

so carmarthen meet is

kara
mimi
pix
sarah
helen


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix really looking forward to catching up with you


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Claire (as long as I can get away from work)
4. Sugar
5. Julespenfold
6. Queenie ( as long as i can get out of meeting)
7. Sam76
8. trickynic
9.Ebonie
10.  Michelle (work permitting)
11. miriam + maia

Anyone else?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Really sorry guys, don't think I'll be able to make it to the carmarthen meet after all. Will try my best to get to the next big meet. Have a good one guys.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh helen thats a shame, hope to catch up soon


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry you can't make it Helen, hope to see you again soon. Not sure if I will be at next big meet, depends on where I am with tx.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah what time you getting there tomorrow


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

If you are picking Pix up at 3.30 at tescos, I'll aim to be at the Tanerdy for around the same time as you. I'm going to pop into town a bit earlier to pick up some bits and pieces and will wander over after. Look forward to catching up!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Picking pix up at 3.45 hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thats a shame helen you will be missed.

Yay looking forward to seeing you girls. Mimi will see you and Kara in tesco at 3.45 I'll be by the garage.  Me and DP are going to hairdressers before (she not coming to tanerdy) Having hair coloured and cut at 1.15 so as thick as my mop is should be done by then and DP will drop me in tesco.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix will be looking all sexy then lol, make sure you flash at us lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

ok see you there


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

OK, see you all tomorrow just after 3.45 enjoy your pampering at the hairdressers Pix


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

brill see you then. Ha just read back where I said me and DP going to hairdressers, he'd love that he's bald lol meant to say taking DP's daughter, she is down with us for easter, so spoiling her.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Have a great meet today guys


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Taffy

See you guys laterz


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

see you l;ater ladies


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely meet tonight, i am stuffed.

Thats a fab place for a meet


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Sure was a lovely meet Mimi, thanks for the lift to tesco, cupboards now stocked for a growing teenager! Lovely to see you Mimi, Kara and Sarah. With your growing bumps it would be great if we could do more meets closer to home to save you travelling.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks for the lovely company girls, really took my mind off bp!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Had a lovely time, thanks girls. I agree, great place to meet and the pudding was fab!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im proper stuffed lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

i've just eaten a fairy cake...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah you piggy lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I have taken the "well I'm allowed a treat" just a bit to far oink oink


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you might off lol but does it count if its all in one day lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad you had a nice meet ..what did you have for pudding?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We all had a sundae with raspberries and marshmallows it was lush.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you girls so need to come to carmarthen for this pudding lol, i was full all night lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

The pudding was lush lol but ooh the heartburn


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Claire (as long as I can get away from work)
4. Sugar
5. Julespenfold
6. Queenie ( as long as i can get out of meeting)
7. Sam76
8. trickynic
9.Ebonie
10.  Michelle (work permitting)
11. miriam + maia

Anyone else?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ladies i am pretty sure im not gona come to the meet, did far for me atm lol

ladies of the carmarthen meet when do you fancy meeting again?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm free whenever to do carmarthen


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im busy friday and sat but the rest lays in the lap of the gods so if one is arranged i hope to come lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I will be there bout 4.45 as I got physio at 4. Look forward to catching up with everyone


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm day off so i can meet early, is anyone going to be there early

Kara you sure you don't want a lift hun, i can get us back in a hour lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Shame I can't be earlier bit it was only appt avalable.bet u r so big now mimi.have u put any more photos up.how r u feeling


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

umm im very unsure but hey i might as long as you dont mind! thats if im still out and about


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Huge lol.  No photos but i will bring photos of nursery on monday.  Feeling good.  You ok

I don't mind and if you want to go home early just say


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would only leave early if it all started lol....it will be a case of deciding monday i thinklol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

will be at meet on monday as long as my jeep gets its new clutch tomorrow. if my dad is too busy tomorrow to do it, it will have to be done on monday so i will have no car to get to meet. 

if all goes to plan i will be there about 4.30 ish.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm going to come along too - do you want to go together Mimi (and poss Kara)


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

I have an appointment at the Heath with the consultant at 3pm so will come after that. Looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah i9 will drive hun, where shall we meet and what time


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Mimi, I'm happy to drive too, see how you feel - well if Kara comes I am just up the road so can come down and meet you there, otherwise, we could meet at the little chef / travel lodge in St Clears or if there is anywhere to leave the car near Penblewin that would be fine too.

Look forward to meeting you Nic - good luck for your app


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

By Karas would make more sense or penblewen.  I don't mind what time


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i got visions of 3 of you in car on motorway playing midwife to kara


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd have a go lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl god that would be scary lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I did guess that baby Ellard would be born at the meet .....    
Maybe bring some towels and hot water for the journey just in case lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy that is just too funny lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

If you started labour hun, i would get you to hospital in record time lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you know what i said to luke last night, if i come to the meet i will be with someone who drive fast so i will be home in no time lol


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol now have image of you in the layby  

I'll be there by about 6 as usual, will be good to see the growing bumps and have a catch up x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Blimey Mimi, if you are driving it'll be me in the back with Kara! I know you said I should do some smittling on the 2ww but that would take it to a whole new level! 

Look forward to seeing everyone on Monday. Mimi, Penblewen is fine, let's see on Monday morning how Kara feels - any time fine for me too, is anyone going to be there early?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok hun, any time after 1 suits me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tbh girls i dont think i should come, im not sure i will enjoy it as if nothing has happened by then i might be on pins all night and if i have an appointment that day they might do stuff that will make me uncomfy!

i would love to see you all but an hour from home when overdue doesnt seem like a good idea

jeez am i being sensible or what lol


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Kara

How are you?  I don't know if you remember me but I was here probably about two years ago, I posted about six/seven months back after seeing you on the TV!

I can't believe the next time I log in and your due date is imminent, I hope you have had a wonderful pregnancy and been able to enjoy it.  

How are you feeling?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lola i do remember you, hope your well . im feeling very well thank you


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sounds very sensible Kara, it would be lovely to see you but best rest up and be at home (or maybe it'll all be happening by then anyway!)

How's about 2pm at Penblewen Mimi?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

2 o'clock sounds great hun.  Do you fancy having a browse around shops or would you rather not.  Kara good idea hun, you will only worry


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm always up for a wander round the shops, sounds good!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have to have an appointment sometime that day so think it was a wise choice

have fun ladies


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

not sure if i can make meet tomorrow as jeep had more problems than first realised so it is still at the garage. depends if it is finished tomorrow or not.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Claire (as long as I can get away from work)
4. Sugar
5. Julespenfold
6. Queenie (depends if car is repaired.)
7. Sam76
8. trickynic
9.Ebonie
10.  Michelle (work permitting)
11. miriam + maia

Anyone else?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh queenie naughtie jeep


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Claire (as long as I can get away from work)
4. Sugar
5. Julespenfold
6. Queenie (depends if car is repaired.)
7. Sam76
8. trickynic
9.Ebonie
10.  Michelle (work permitting)
11. miriam + maia
12. Sarah


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm still hopiong to come tomorrow - will be my first meet so any instructions on how I find you (or where you're sitting) appreciated  

Will  be coming after work so should be there from about 5:30-6ish  xx

Sam


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam pm me your number and i will meet you in the carpark.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam you will enjoy the meet, sorry im gona miss you


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry I'm gonna miss you too kara - but can understand you've got a lot on your mind at the mo  

Here's a virtual hug in place of a real one ((((()))))

Take care and hope that we'll get to meet sometime xxx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hiya - looking forward to tomorrow. Hoping to get there for about 5-5.30ish (depends how long I'm kept waiting at the clinic). Would someone mind PMing me their number so that I can call when I arrive. Either that or I'll be the confused looking woman wandering around the bar....

cheers


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

looking forward to seeing you all ...kara you will be missed next meet you will have baby with you   taffy are you not coming i still havent met morgan   


BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Claire (as long as I can get away from work)
4. Sugar
5. Julespenfold
6. Queenie (depends if car is repaired.)
7. Sam76
8. trickynic
9.Ebonie
10.  Michelle (work permitting)
11. miriam + maia
12. Sarah


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just wanted to say have a great meet today guys. I hope you all have a lovely time  Gutted I cant be there as I would have loved to have met the new faces 

Miriam no, I cant make it - Morgan has his hospital appointment this afternoon at 4pm. Maybe we should have a mini meet so you can get to see him


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy you  and morgan will be missed as will ravan and sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls have a wonderful meet. cant believe im not gona be there now that is strange for me

miss you all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

mini meet sounds great taffy   ravan maia will miss sam she got no one to play with!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

OMG I've forgoten about the meet  

Sorry ladies, hope you had a good time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl claire you silly sausage


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Great meet noce to see everyone and lovely to meet the newbies


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Lovely to finally meet you all today - had a great time. Still trying to get over my disgustingly massive dessert


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Had such a good time - thanks everyone - a real pleasure to meet you all xx
Looking forward to the next one.....  

xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Nic didnt take you long to eat it though   hope your not suffering too much now 

Lovely sam to meet you.  We will have to post the date for the next meets.  Did we say 24th May?


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Jule  

This is what i've written in my diary...

24th May - Sarn Park

19th June - Saturday Meet - Carmarthen 1pm

x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE




Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76




Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Lovely to see you all tonight, had a great time. Thanks for driving Mimi xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh i so want to come to a meet... but cant see this one as its my birthday weekend and DH off...arrgghh !! i want to see/meet you xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Claire (someone will need to remind me nearer the date, as my memory is poop.  I forgot todays)



Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76

Shall we do a local meet as well for us around the Cardiff area?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i would be up for a cardiff meet. weekends or after 4pm school days.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Claire (someone will need to remind me nearer the date, as my memory is poop.  I forgot todays)
5. Trickynic


Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76

Sorry - can't make the Camarthen meet - I already have plans that weekend.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Claire (someone will need to remind me nearer the date, as my memory is poop.  I forgot todays)
5. Trickynic


Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76

Cardiff meet  10th of June after 4pm (how's this date for everyone?)

1. Claire


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glad you girls had a good time and nic im so jealous you had a big dessert

loving the mini meets yay yay

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Claire (someone will need to remind me nearer the date, as my memory is poop.  I forgot todays)
5. Trickynic
6. kara (i will try)


Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. kara

Cardiff meet  10th of June after 4pm (how's this date for everyone?)

1. Claire


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Claire (someone will need to remind me nearer the date, as my memory is poop.  I forgot todays)
5. Trickynic
6. kara (i will try)


Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. kara
5. Helen (I can be there after work 3.30ish)

Cardiff meet  10th of June after 4pm (how's this date for everyone?)

1. Claire


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all, for those that weren't there, we talked about having the meet in Carmarthen in June so that the west wales ladies who will have impending / recent arrivals   would have a chance to see everyone as it might be difficult to make Bridgend by then. We chose a Saturday so that people coming from the east would have more time for travelling (it takes 1 hour from Cardiff to Carmarthen). It would be lovely to see all those who can make it then. In the meantime, look forward to next meet up at Sarn xxx

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Claire (someone will need to remind me nearer the date, as my memory is poop.  I forgot todays)
5. Trickynic
6. kara (i will try)
7. Sarah


Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. kara
5. Helen (after 3.30)
6. Sarah

Cardiff meet  10th of June after 4pm (how's this date for everyone?)

1. Claire


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I had a really good time, it was lovely to meet tric and sam and both ladies are lovely.

Sarah you are more than welcome

Miriam and Lisa the two girls are beautiful, you have a hand full there miriam

Can someone add me to the two lists thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Claire (someone will need to remind me nearer the date, as my memory is poop.  I forgot todays)
5. Trickynic
6. kara (i will try)
7. Sarah
8. mimi

Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. kara
5. Helen (after 3.30)
6. Sarah
7. mimi

Cardiff meet  10th of June after 4pm (how's this date for everyone?)

1. Claire


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

michelle dont i just! 

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Claire (someone will need to remind me nearer the date, as my memory is poop.  I forgot todays)
5. Trickynic
6. kara (i will try)
7. Sarah
8. mimi
9. miriam and maia


Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. kara
5. Helen (after 3.30)
6. Sarah
7. mimi

Cardiff meet  10th of June after 4pm (how's this date for everyone?)

1. Claire


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry can't do 10th june.I'm supposed to be in weymouth that wk so if I'm not on hols ill be having transfer


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I just kinda picked that date out of the air this morning.  So we can change it to suit everyone.  I can do most evenings and weekends (providing that I can still fit behind the steering wheel  ).

We don't have to do a mini meet down this end, just thought that it would give people who cant make the main meet another chance to get together with everyone else, as I know it can be difficult if people are working.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Claire, I think some of the girls on the cycle thread were mentioning a possible Cardiff meet up so I'm sure people will be up for it. Hope to see you next time


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah I did read some were talking about a Cardiff meet, that's why I suggested it.

Will be there next time, providing I don't forget what day it is and that I can still manage to drive.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Good to catch up and see some new faces  

I have offered for the Camarthen meet if anyone is coming from the Newport side of Cardiff wants a lift let me know and we can pool car.

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Claire (someone will need to remind me nearer the date, as my memory is poop.  I forgot todays)
5. Trickynic
6. kara (i will try)
7. Sarah
8. mimi
9. miriam and maia
10. Julespenfold

Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. kara
5. Helen (after 3.30)
6. Sarah
7. mimi
8. Julespenfold

Cardiff meet  10th of June after 4pm (how's this date for everyone?)

1. Claire


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies sorry i couldnt make meet the other day xxx

Ill have to put my name down closer to the day of the next meets xxx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Jules (Penfold   )

I'd like to car share for the Carmarthen meet please  

I can come down to Cwmbran at whatever time and don't mind driving or splitting petrol xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

car sharing sounds brill ladies


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i think its a good idea we all car share, perhaps at the next meet we can arrange it so that we are not taking loads of cars down.  I was hoping to catch a lift with someone as ill be on 2ww but i know lisa will be driving as she has the baby.  It will be loads cheaper as well with the petrol


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

No probs Sam we can sort nearer the time.

Sounds like a plan Jule,if needs be I can always get a bigger vehicle from work, got a Hyundai i800 at the mo which has 7 passanger seats and a big boot for all the shopping lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh sounds good jules I love shppping


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jule I should be able to pick you up in the way if you want.  Just need to make sure I'm not working that weekend, I don't think so but will double check.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Claire (someone will need to remind me nearer the date, as my memory is poop.  I forgot todays)
5. Trickynic
6. kara (i will try)
7. Sarah
8. mimi
9. miriam and maia
10. Julespenfold
11. Queenie

Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. kara
5. Helen (after 3.30)
6. Sarah
7. mimi
8. Julespenfold


Cardiff meet  10th of June after 4pm (how's this date for everyone?)

1. Claire


i can't do thursdays for the cardiff meet as i do yoga on that night i have already paid up for a 12 week course.
julespenfold make take you up on your kind offer for lift to carmarthan would it be ok to let you know a bit nearer the time if i can make it.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Shall we just put what dates that we can make a meet in Cardiff and then decide.  Would that make it easier?

Will check today about 19th of June, and will post later


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

no worries Queenie sort nearer the time xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

If you sort a date for the Cardiff meet I might see if I can make it too


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Claire (someone will need to remind me nearer the date, as my memory is poop.  I forgot todays)
5. Trickynic
6. kara (i will try)
7. Sarah
8. mimi
9. miriam and maia
10. Julespenfold
11. Queenie
12. Taffy and Morgan

Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. kara
5. Helen (after 3.30)
6. Sarah
7. mimi
8. Julespenfold

This sounds lovely but I am a Maybe - will see nearer the time. 

Cardiff meet  10th of June after 4pm (how's this date for everyone?)

1. Claire

I could do 10th June - but not 21st-25th June we are in Bluestone or 3rd-10th July as we are off to the gower - yay!!
(How exotic my hols have become lol!)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will come to bluestone to gatecrash your hol lol maybe some swimming with the babes!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't want to over-complicate this thread... so will create a new one to see if anyone's interested in a mini-meet in Gwent. 
If we have any takers, I'll add to this one to get names down...

Sam x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Claire (someone will need to remind me nearer the date, as my memory is poop.  I forgot todays)
5. Trickynic
6. kara (i will try)
7. Sarah
8. mimi
9. miriam and maia
10. Julespenfold
11. Queenie
12. Taffy and Morgan
13. Sugar

Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. kara
5. Helen (after 3.30)
6. Sarah
7. mimi
8. Julespenfold

Sorry to have missed the last meet but will defo be there at the next one. See you there girlies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 24th May

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Claire (someone will need to remind me nearer the date, as my memory is poop.  I forgot todays)
5. Trickynic
6. kara + Tyler (i will try but dependd on lots lol)mimi can i have a lift if need be?
7. Sarah
8. mimi
9. miriam and maia
10. Julespenfold
11. Queenie
12. Taffy and Morgan
13. Sugar

Also Meet Carmarthen

19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Helen (after 3.30)
5. Sarah
6. mimi
7. Julespenfold

sorry cant make the 19th june, im away in kent watching luke drifting


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Kara, I'll be picking Mimi up at Penblewin so can pick you and Tyler up on the way past if you are able to make it


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Can someone please remind me later in the week, about the meet next week?  It might be the last one I can make before jr arrives.

Does anyone need a lift from around the Ponty area?  

Thanks


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah couldn't remember if you could make this one.  Glad you can


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i really really wana come but it might be too soon, im a bit nervous about coming without my own transport incase its all too much and i wana go home! early evening seems to me Tyler time !

any chance we can have a day time meet sometime lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

No worries kara, it's early days still for you, just see how you feel and do what feels right. Day meet some time sounds good to me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers sarah , will decide closer to the time


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Shame kara you cant make the carmarthen one as it wold be near you and day time.  We can maybe alternate them


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh kara you will be missed on monday but fully understand. 

hope to see you and tyler soon.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara if you change your mind hun, offer still there


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will decide for certain closer to the date

thanks hun


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Look forward to seeing everyone on Monday. Pix, are you able to come? You're welcome to a lift - I'm picking Mimi up at 3.30 so would be going past Crosshands about 4.15.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks so much for the offer Sarah, but don't think I am going to be able to make it because I am really struggling with an assessment that is due on Wed and don't think I will have it finished ( Gutted would love to have gone. Was up until 4am this morning trying to understand it all and still waiting for that eurika moment lol damn statistics

Hope you all have fun. Deffo going to make the Carmarthen one


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm off tom so if anyone wants to meet earlier let me know.otherwise what time will everyone be there


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm gonna come down straight from work, so hopefully should be there around 5ish.

See you then


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry you can't make it Pix, sounds like you have loads on. Good look with your assignment, I hate statistics. Look forward to seeing you in Carmarthen

See you all tomorow ladies


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix you will be missed good luck with your assessment.

i will probably get there about 4.30 ish.

see you all tomorrow. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

enjoy the meet tomorrow all

i will miss you all and will be at the next one for sure


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

I will be there after work from about 5.30pm depending on traffic. See you there!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah and i should be there about 5ish.  See you all later


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry for not attending tonight girls. I was really looking forward to it. I was doing some 'light' gardening yesterday and although I was careful, I must have pulled a muscle in my stomach. Been in quite a bit of pain today and starting to get me down with worry so I'll be laying horizontally for the rest of the day. Hope you have a great time x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic sorry to hear your a little sore. take it easy

hope you girls had a good meet, bet it was roasting in there today.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

The harvester was so hot, poor morgan and katie were struggling with the heat as was i.

Stupid place has no opening windows, WTF

Tric go to the mw and get yourself checked out


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Good to see you all again and catch up. 

Taffy thanks for the Sundaes they were yummy if a bit runny lol

Re the Carmarthen Meet the girls from the east/south are going to meet in the Harvester car park for 10am to reduce the number of cars we take to Camarthen and then off for a bit of shopping before the meet at 1pm

We'll post up the address for the place we're meeting too if people want to meet us there

Camrthen Meet 19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Helen (after 3.30)
5. Sarah
6. mimi
7. Julespenfold


We set a date for the next Bridgend Meet so I've put the date down

BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold

We will probably be doing a meet in Gwent in June but dates for that will be on the Gwent meet site.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good to see you all again and catch up. 

Taffy thanks for the Sundaes they were yummy if a bit runny lol

Re the Carmarthen Meet the girls from the east/south are going to meet in the Harvester car park for 10am to reduce the number of cars we take to Camarthen and then off for a bit of shopping before the meet at 1pm

We'll post up the address for the place we're meeting too if people want to meet us there

Camrthen Meet 19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Helen (after 3.30)
5. Sarah
6. mimi
7. Julespenfold


We set a date for the next Bridgend Meet so I've put the date down

BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold  2. Jule  3. LJE

We will probably be doing a meet in Gwent in June but dates for that will be on the Gwent meet site.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Re the Carmarthen Meet the girls from the east/south are going to meet in the Harvester car park for 10am to reduce the number of cars we take to Camarthen and then off for a bit of shopping before the meet at 1pm

We'll post up the address for the place we're meeting too if people want to meet us there

Camrthen Meet 19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Helen (after 3.30)
5. Sarah
6. mimi
7. Julespenfold


We set a date for the next Bridgend Meet so I've put the date down

BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. kara and Tyler


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I won't be at the july meet as i think it will be too soon


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Re the Carmarthen Meet the girls from the east/south are going to meet in the Harvester car park for 10am to reduce the number of cars we take to Camarthen and then off for a bit of shopping before the meet at 1pm

We'll post up the address for the place we're meeting too if people want to meet us there

Camrthen Meet 19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Helen (after 3.30)
5. Sarah
6. mimi
7. Julespenfold


We set a date for the next Bridgend Meet so I've put the date down

BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. kara and Tyler
5. Helen


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry i didnt come to mondays meet ,good job tho if it was boiling in there maia wouldnt of been happy without a tip top


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello I can make a Cardiff or Gwent meet providing we are not away as I work in Cardiff and live near Newport.  Please could someone let me know when they are or what thread I need to be on to get the info.  Thankyou.xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pick look up this thread and you will see the info lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Re the Carmarthen Meet the girls from the east/south are going to meet in the Harvester car park for 10am to reduce the number of cars we take to Camarthen and then off for a bit of shopping before the meet at 1pm

We'll post up the address for the place we're meeting too if people want to meet us there

Camrthen Meet 19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Helen (after 3.30)
5. Sarah
6. mimi
7. Julespenfold


We set a date for the next Bridgend Meet so I've put the date down

BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. kara and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Re the Carmarthen Meet the  girls from the east/south are going to meet in the Harvester car park  for 10am to reduce the number of cars we take to Camarthen and then off  for a bit of shopping before the meet at 1pm

We'll post up the  address for the place we're meeting too if people want to meet us there

Camrthen  Meet 19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1.  Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Helen (after 3.30)
5. Sarah
6.  mimi
7. Julespenfold


We set a date for the next Bridgend  Meet so I've put the date down

BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names  down ladies

1. Julespenfold  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Re the Carmarthen Meet the  girls from the east/south are going to meet in the Harvester car park  for 10am to reduce the number of cars we take to Camarthen and then off  for a bit of shopping before the meet at 1pm

We'll post up the  address for the place we're meeting too if people want to meet us there

Camrthen  Meet 19th June (Sat)

1pm

Names down ladies.

1.  Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Helen (after 3.30)
5. Sarah
6.  mimi
7. Julespenfold
8. Pix

We set a date for the next Bridgend  Meet so I've put the date down

BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names  down ladies

1. Julespenfold  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76


shame you're not going to be in the Carmarthen meet Kara. What if the date was changed?

Good idea to car share girls. Great shopping in Carm since the new debenhams etc has opened. Oh yeah and the multi storey is really cheap which is unusual. Starts at something like 50p for 2 hours think that right or was that hour can't quite remember but def cheap. Is it going to be where the last Carmarthen meet was?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pix we couldn't remember the name of the pub, but yeah i think everyone wants the pudding lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah that place was great and good food and pudding


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Re the Carmarthen Meet the  girls from the east/south are going to meet in the Harvester car park  for 10am to reduce the number of cars we take to Camarthen and then off  for a bit of shopping before the meet at 1pm

Camrthen  Meet 19th June (Sat) Tanerdy Lodge, Tanerdy, Carmarthen, SA31 2EY - here's the post code for anyone satnaving it! 

1pm

Names down ladies.

1.  Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Helen (after 3.30)
5. Sarah
6.  mimi
7. Julespenfold
8. Pix

We set a date for the next Bridgend  Meet so I've put the date down

BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names  down ladies

1. Julespenfold  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76

The name of the place is further up now, yeah the pudding was nice yum!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

A few of you have mentioned that the Harvester in Sarn gets really hot. I can remember it being fairly ridiculous when I was there and it wasn't even that sunny! Is it worth considering an alternative, especially as we are getting into the summer months and bellies are getting bigger?!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tric it was quite unbearable for me.  They have no opening windows honestly.  Where were you thinking


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

not wanting to interfere with you ladies... but the Bagle Brook beefeater in Port Talbot right on the M4 is nice.. just trying to help you xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

there is a nice pub down the road from the harvester, not sure what its name is though, its like on a little back road by the shopping centre


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

there are a couple of places kara, not sure which oen you thinking of. The red dragon pub is down the road and up the road is the masons.  You also got the tyrisha inn which is down a lane but the last time i went there i didnt have very good food-not sure if it has improved though since, as its been a while. Any other suggestions. ACtually just had a though at pencoed turn off so junction 35 there is a pub on the roundabout pantruthin farm, that is very nice and may be able to book a table


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks popsi for your suggestion, just a thought maybe we could start going to different places up there cos it is unbearable for the babies and the preggy ladies in the harvester.  All those places sound fab, whats the prices like


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't know of any other places in that area so happy for others to decide


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Prices are bout same as harvester maybe a pound or two more.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Good idea about changing venues, it was so hot in there.  Can only imaging what it will be like in July/August.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Poo, just came on all excited thinking that the carmarthen meet is soon to realise that I booked last minute to go to cornwall that day! Oh well hope to make the next one!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Re the Carmarthen Meet the  girls from the east/south are going to meet in the Harvester car park  for 10am to reduce the number of cars we take to Camarthen and then off  for a bit of shopping before the meet at 1pm

Camrthen  Meet 19th June (Sat) Tanerdy Lodge, Tanerdy, Carmarthen, SA31 2EY - here's the post code for anyone satnaving it! 

1pm

Names down ladies.

1.  Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Helen (after 3.30)
5. Sarah
6.  mimi
7. Julespenfold
8. trickynic

We set a date for the next Bridgend  Meet so I've put the date down

BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names  down ladies

1. Julespenfold  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76



Turns out I can make the Camarthen meet after all! (Pix, I've taken your name off for you - shame you can't make it). Is there room for me to share a lift if I meet at Harvester carpark at 10am?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm hoping to still be there but you never know lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if i dont go away i will be there!!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies don't think I'm gonna make it.  Rob's planning on us going away for a couple of nights next weekend to celebrate our anniversary.  Will let you all know in the week.

Re the Carmarthen Meet the  girls from the east/south are going to meet in the Harvester car park  for 10am to reduce the number of cars we take to Camarthen and then off  for a bit of shopping before the meet at 1pm

Camrthen  Meet 19th June (Sat) Tanerdy Lodge, Tanerdy, Carmarthen, SA31 2EY - here's the post code for anyone satnaving it! 

1pm

Names down ladies.

1.  Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Helen (after 3.30)
5. Sarah
6.  mimi
7. Julespenfold
8. trickynic

We set a date for the next Bridgend  Meet so I've put the date down

BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names  down ladies

1. Julespenfold  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Claire


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Enjoy your weekend away hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Re the Carmarthen Meet the  girls from the east/south are going to meet in the Harvester car park  for 10am to reduce the number of cars we take to Camarthen and then off  for a bit of shopping before the meet at 1pm

Camrthen  Meet 19th June (Sat) Tanerdy Lodge, Tanerdy, Carmarthen, SA31 2EY - here's the post code for anyone satnaving it! 

1pm

Names down ladies.

1.  Jule
2. LJE
3. Sam76
4. Helen (after 3.30)
5. Sarah
6.  mimi
7. Julespenfold
8. trickynic
9. kara and Tyler

We set a date for the next Bridgend  Meet so I've put the date down

BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names  down ladies

1. Julespenfold  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Claire

claire wow a weekend away how nice, i was going away but im being sensible for once!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Great to see you are able to make the Carmarten meet now Kara, everyone can meet Tyler.
Shame you cant make it Claire but im sure you wil have a better time being away


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it will be lovely to see everyone and have dessert lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you can make it Kara! You're welcome to a lift if you need. Mimi, still want a lift?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah i'll have a lift as long as its not a problem.  I won't be able to go shopping and if you want to then i have no probs in driving


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

No problem Mimi, not bothered about shopping


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I love a lift then hun, what time shall we meet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will probably drive myself but thank you for the lift, it is easier for me that way causing if im late etc etc plus all the stuff i have to bring lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

How many are meeting at the Harvester first at 10am?


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Blimey - getting busy here. Looking forward to Saturday  

Nic - I'm sure there'll be room in a car for you. I'm coming across from East so will be meeting at Bridgend. 

Not sure if Julespenfold and any others from Gwent want to meet nearer to home (Cwmbran?) first to start sharing cars then head to Briedgend? I'm happy to pick up/meet there or in Bridgend. 

x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I am hoping to come on Saturday (without Morgan   ) but would like a lift if possible. 
Im in Newport but could get dropped off somewhere.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its gona be great girls and i see a few new people i havent met so look forward to meeting you girls too

taffy you having a day off?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy its good to have a day off now and again hun.

Like i have said if i can be there i will


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Taffy - no problem giving you a lift  whereabouts in Newport are you? I'll be coming down from Blackwood direction and will need to get on m4 so have to head south first! I can borrow DH's car so can fit me and 4 others if required. Julespenfold - would you like a lift? (or would you prefer to drive yourself?). Any other Gwenties? 
Here's what I'm proposing....
1. Sam (driver)
2. Taffy (pick up at ??)
3. Trickynic (pick up at Bridgend - Sarn Park)
4. Julespenfold?
5.

If that's ok for people we can sort out exact times and places for pick-up 

x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Sam - We are just off Junction 28 - near Tredegar Park.   
Morgan is having a day with Daddy before I whisk him off to Bluestone on the Monday for a few days. 
Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't live far from junction 28 - I live in St Mellons. Sam - I can either meet you at Taffy's or I can pick Taffy up and meet you at Bridgend if it's easier.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

I am gutted that I can't come but we are going away to the Lake District on Sunday so I am doing fathers day with my dad Saturday.

I live by Junction 28 as well in Bassaleg - not that that is relevant but just thought I would mention it.LOL.x


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

I won't know if my friend and Daughter are coming until Friday so may be driving to Camarthen or would be happy to jump in with someone at bridgend if its easier. 

Looks like it may be easiest if Nic picks up Taffy and then we all sort out when we get to bridgend re whos driving to Camarthen


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im coming as well ive text lisa but had no reply so not sure if she still is.  Are we still meeting 10am at mcarthur glen.
Jules it is your friend who came to my party? If so we may not get to lunch as she loves shopping


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Happy to meet at Bridgend Harvester (probably seems easiest - but Taffy and Nic let me know if you've got any probs getting there) and I'm happy to drive on to Carmarthen from there with whoever wants a lift  

x


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok that's great. Taffy, I'll PM you. Sam, I would appreciate a lift - don't mind driving to Bridgend but not sure my back will last all the way to Camarthen! Cheers.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Cool see you all at 10am at the Harvester.

Jules - yes it is and her daughter is just as bad but she likes her food so we should be ok lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

HI everyone.
Lisa not coming.  Im still coming so can i share with someone or im happy to drive and we can share petrol.  How many of us are there, will we be the right number for 2 cars or are we going to be an odd number.  If its odd im happy to follow in my car.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Jule - are you happy to drive to Harvester or do you want me to swing by and pick you up?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes im happy to drive to harvester or all the way, are we still metting 10am


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

is this the up to date list for Sat?

Camrthen  Meet 19th June (Sat) Tanerdy Lodge, Tanerdy, Carmarthen, SA31 2EY - here's the post code for anyone satnaving it! 

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. Sam76
3.Sarah
4.Mimi
5.Julespenfold
6.Trickynic
7.Kara and Tyler


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

And Me......         is this the up to date list for Sat?

Camrthen  Meet 19th June (Sat) Tanerdy Lodge, Tanerdy, Carmarthen, SA31 2EY - here's the post code for anyone satnaving it! 

1pm

Names down ladies.

1. Jule
2. Sam76
3.Sarah
4.Mimi
5.Julespenfold
6.Trickynic
7.Kara and Tyler
8. Taffy
  Looking forward to it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

really looking forward to seeing you all on saturday


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everyone but also looking forward to pudding lol


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Just going to be me on Saturday, have room for four or can jump in with others easy either way.

Looking forward to this, will see you at the harvester by 10am and see the rest of you in camarthen 

Jules xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

So how many of us are coming from Bridgend?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Looking forward to meet, see you all after your shopping trip


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

pudding....


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oo definitely pudding


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bridgend bunch for Saturday...

1. Sam
2. Taffy
3. Nic
4. Julespenfold
5. Jule

..have I missed anyone?

Happy to drive - have arranged to have DH's car (Qashqai) so enough room for 5 of us if that suits everyone? Equally happy to hop in with anyone else if they would prefer to drive (or take my car + another if people want more room/if I've forgotten someone/we have any late additions to meet ... I'm easy really  Will see you at Bridgend at 10 and we can decide there
x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I am intrigued about these puddlings ..... I take it they are not WW friendly.  

I am happy to go with the flow tomorrow - makes sense to all travel together from Harvester if we can fit and unless anyone needs to come back earlier. 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just to warn you girls that carmarthen gets pretty busy on a saturday lunch time!

really looking forward to it
nope defo not ww friendly


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Soundsgood sam if u have a big car as I've got a clio so 5 would be a push!
Just a thought what time are people thinking of heading back?
We have been invited to a bbq so I wanted to be back for 5.if its gonna be later than that I had better drive as well.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Jule - I was hoping to be back before then too. To be honest, my back's really bad at the moment so I may have to be left on a park bench somewhere when you go shopping and you can pick me up on the way back!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

i've been invited to bbq too so happy to get you back for 5 
x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

See you all tomorrow girlies!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Great sam that sounds good.see u tom att 10 in harvester


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tric i'm walking like i sh*t myself at the moment lol, so i'll join you on park bench

Sarah see you tomorrow at 12.15 hun


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies have a good time tomorrow and enjoy the deserts


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

mimi41 said:


> Tric i'm walking like i sh*t myself at the moment lol, so i'll join you on park bench


LOL - just leave us with an icecream in one hand and we'll be happy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

see you tomorrow ladies

i might be late, depends when i can get out the house. mimi and sarah you can always jump in with me if you want, will need to go to tescos afterwards for a few bits


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

have a fab time tomorrow ladies, will be thinking of you as I am travelling up to cornwall. Tric and Mimi, you can always have a rest with the farmer and animals if you can't keep up with the shopping lol if you haven't been to the new shopping centre yet, you will know what I mean when you get there! By the way Debenhams have got a sale on.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix enjoy hun

see all you girls later. not sure im looking forward to getting the pram down the steps!!!!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll give you a hand with it Kara, text me when you arrive or wait for us if we are after you. See you later!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no no sarah you wont lol, i might just bring in the car seat and i can always go back for the pram


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can give you a hand it might get me started lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

**** off im not having you pg ladies helping me and im deffo not ready to be a midwife lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just get me home quick lol.  We'll get the pram in somehow hun for little tyler to have her nap


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mate i could get you home super quick lol, got lukes company car so could lay you in the back lol

someone might have to baby sit while i get the pram, i have a bad back from carrying the car seat yesterday!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You be carefull hun, carseats with bubs in are heavy.  I'll babysit tiddler


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

flipping right and i didnt carry it far, its only cause the section i need to be careful


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You do hun, 6 weeks is only a recommendation you got to remember you have had major surgery hun


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey Mimi, I'll step on it if I need to!!! 

Yep, be careful carrying Kara, we should send the barman out to help


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah send hunky out lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Uch he was gross, but you could pretend you brought tyler back to show him lol

Sarah i don't think you'll need to today hun lol.  see you at 12.15


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol i dont really think hec was hunky


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good job then lol.  Right i am going do to a bit of work before i leave.  See you all later


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I really wanted to chop his silly ponytail off lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cool. i might head to carmarthen once im ready and go tescos first and tyler will be read foor feed then

cya later girlies


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely to see everyone today.food was lovely.see you all soon.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Lovely to see you all today    and thanks for the cwtches with the gorgeous Tyler. 
Pudding was awesome lol!
Thanks for the lifts Nic and Sam
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

lovely meet and great to meet sam and nic

i hope this doesnt offend anyone but it has been mentioned that maybe it would be an idea to have a treatment only meet not because anyone wants to exclude anyone but because it would nice for the girls going through treatment to be able to just talk treatment and gain support from each other and maybe newbies would then come along too

i was thinking of how to write this post at 530am this morning in fear that i would hurt someones feelings which is no way is the intention.

how about we kept the bridgend meet as a big meet for anyone and possibally arrange another meet up for the tx only girls.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah, I think that would be a good idea. It can't be great hearing us going on about leaking breasts and stretch marks all the time! Like you said, maybe we should keep the Bridgend meets for everyone and the cyclers can arrange a separate meet inbetween. I'm not offended by this and I'm sure everyone else will understand


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara I agree I think its a good idea.I am the only one who now meets from 2 years ago and isn't pregnant or got a baby.I have made wonderful friends in you and others and would still definately want to keep meeting u all.however a seperate meet would be good for tx talk as that now doesn't happen so much at the meets.
Also I have to be honest I felt the minority yesterday which has bothered me like u have been up all nite kara I have too and all it has done is made me worry more.
A tx only meet may attract others who haven't wanted to attend previously so may be worth giving it a go.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes i agree i think it is a great idea.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara I agree with you.  Even more so now, as I can sometimes feel a little guilty that we were so lucky on the first cycle, and there are some who have been through so many cycles.

So glad you all had a lovely time yesterday.

Will defo be at the next meet, as I may not be able to come to the Aug & Sept ones.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Jule     

I think separate meets are a really good idea. I would never want to make anyone feel uncomfortable but at the same time I have made such wonderful friends and would still want to meet up if we can.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

jules    

i've been saying this for a while and glad noone has taken offence.  We are a support group after all and everyone should feel comfortable.  ooh and new blood will be good


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

It was lovely to see you all yesterday, I do agree with what has already been said about future meets. As has been pointed out, may help some new people feel more comfortable about joining in.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Great to meet up and see you all again, Kara little Tyler is lush and you are sucha natural with her. 

Thanks for driving sam and I hope your dad liked his pressie nic.

As for the meets I don't want to loose touch with the mums but it would be nice to have people going through tx or waiting for tx to chat to. Like Jule felt a bit lost on Saturday although chuffed to bits for you all felt a bit pants afterwards. No offence ment or taken to anyone.

We are haing a meet in Newport on the 26th July which hopefully will bring out some new faces details for this will be on a seperate post. We don't want anyone to feel excluded as the experience people like Kara can bring to a meet is invaluable and often in the first few weeks its only the ff that know. Maybe if we put a little note next to our names if we are bringing babies or are pregnant then people can choose if they want to come or not?

Jules x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Julespensfold i totally understand


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Link to the newport meet

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239693.0


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey jule im always on the end of the phone if anyone needs advice lol.
2 seperate meets is the way forward

maybe we need 2 seperate meet threads

big meet thread

treatment only meet thread

mod can we do this please


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was wondering how we would do this sounds like a plan Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we need a mod to do 2 sticky thread for us

shell shell are you there lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was thinking the other day we haven't heard from shellebelle for ages.  Hope you are ok shellebelle


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

I've started a newport meet thread so if we could make that one sticky that would be fab and maybe rename this one as Bridgend or General Meet?


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

An upto date list for Bridgend, will be in the harvester for this meet and we will talk about finding somewhere new to get us through the heat of the summer.


BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold  
2. Jule  
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hiya everyone, I like the idea of a separate meet.  To be honest the reason I didn't come on Saturday was, because after just having a failed cycle I didn't think I would cope with all the little ones and baby talk.  I still want to come to the big meets, but a separate one would be nice.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold 
2. Jule 
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we can have seperate meets for all groups which means no one is excluded

treatment only

mums and tums

big meet (anyone and everyone)

helen we understand hun


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Had such a busy day yesterday (cooking for parents and inlaws and taking our tent down in the garden!) that i was too tired to switch laptop on so have missed all the posts here. 

Really enjoyed Saturday - kara lovely to meet you at last and the beautiful Tyler 
Just wanted to day that I echo everything that's been said here. Three meets sounds perfect. Will check out other threads now...
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold 
2. Jule 
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire

Ladies I went to the Harvester today and we sat outside under a huge umbrella, which was nice.  Could be an option until we find somewhere else


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 12th July

HAVESTER,  SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Julespenfold 
2. Jule 
3. LJE
4. kara  and Tyler
5. Helen
6. trickynic
7. Sam76
8. Queenie
9. Claire
10. Sugar and Em


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

one off these days there will be a meet that i can make lol   . i am working monday 12th 7 till 7   never mind one day xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

2 threads have been set up for General/all welcome meets and for treatment/going to be doing treatment meets

general - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239874.0
treatment - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239872.0

I will copy/paste this last list into the gen thread, I will also copy/paste the Newport one in there are well

Different colours to show the difference in date/place


----------

